# Do TPI reps look at this forum?



## Jeff in Cal (May 22, 2013)

Posted question in Bonus Week Sticky, but did not hear back.


----------



## csxjohn (May 22, 2013)

Jeff in Cal said:


> Posted question in Bonus Week Sticky, but did not hear back.



The question you asked in that thread would probably be better addressed if you go to their website and ask them directly.

It appears that they are not here on a daily basis.

http://www.tradingplaces.com/about-us/contact-us


----------



## MaryH (May 22, 2013)

occasionally but not all the time.  Best would be to call them.


----------



## TPIRep (May 22, 2013)

*Forum Replies*

We apologize for the delay in reply; we are experiencing some technical difficulties in accessing the forum and receivng postings. Please contact TPI directly at info@tradingplaces.com with your questions.

Thank you


----------



## Jeff in Cal (May 23, 2013)

Sent question into info@tradingplaces.com yesterday(Wednesday.)

I will let you know when I receive a reply.


----------



## Jeff in Cal (May 23, 2013)

Got the reply from Trading Places. Not great news however.

My Wyndham-RCI took less than 2 weeks to get set up.  Trading Places claims it takes 6-8 weeks for theirs to be set up.  No reason given.


----------



## TPIRep (May 24, 2013)

*Jeff in Cal*

It sounds as if you may not have received answers to all your questions. I'm happy to answer any questions you may still have...Please contact me, Bryan Jackson-Director of Exchange Services Trading Places International, via email at Bryan.Jackson@tradingplaces.com.
Best regards-


----------

